# Oct 2011-FE Results-MA



## srj (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

MA uses PCS, Inc. out of TN to process our FE application. May be it will take a while for our results to show up in mail through them. Does anybody know how long it takes?

thanks,

SRJ


----------



## dng (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey,

MA results are up. Check the NCEES site.....I passed!


----------



## srj (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you for letting me know. At the time I posted the initial message earlier, it says results are not available. Anyways............ Finally PASSED!!!!! Took Environmental in the afternoon.


----------



## brycer (Dec 12, 2011)

Just got my result and passed in Mechanical 

However, does anyone know how to find out what classification you are?

I got my degree oversea so I think I need to go through the credit credential process anyway but...


----------



## srj (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations to dng and brycer.

brycer, I am in the same boat as you. Have to get my undergard degree evaluated through NCEES. It's gonna be a while for me to see my certificate.


----------

